# Aftermarket springer question



## andysto73 (Sep 19, 2021)

Hi, was wondering if anyone has any experience with the aftermarket springers to fit an old stingray frame. I basically have a standard 20" mut bike I'm considering putting one on. 

I thought I had seen a video somewhere where a guy was saying the steer tube was larger than a stock gooseneck so he had to change that out to a larger one and I'd assume the cap and other hardware as well but I have no idea. Any info much appreciated. Andy


----------



## GTs58 (Sep 19, 2021)

Schwinn upgraded the steer tube gauge on the 1966 models and that changed the ID for the stems. I have no idea what the steer tube ID is on an aftermarket springer so you'll have to measure the piece you're using and go from there. Stems are normally 21.1 mm and 22.2 mm. The headset is the same other than the ID in the top nut.


----------



## phantom (Sep 19, 2021)

I have used a few aftermarket springers on 60's MW's. I have had to take a grinder wheel to the stem to get it to fit into the fork tube. Out of sight, never see it.


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Sep 19, 2021)

andysto73 said:


> Hi, was wondering if anyone has any experience with the aftermarket springers to fit an old stingray frame. I basically have a standard 20" mut bike I'm considering putting one on.
> 
> I thought I had seen a video somewhere where a guy was saying the steer tube was larger than a stock gooseneck so he had to change that out to a larger one and I'd assume the cap and other hardware as well but I have no idea. Any info much appreciated. Andy



The head tube on a Stingray is very short not many shorter. You would need to make sure the head tube on the fork is the correct one. You can cut the tube on the fork to fit but I would think you can not start with one too much longer as the angle of the spring top bracket may not be level and it may not sit flush. You would have to measure the head tube of the bike you have and purchase the correct size for it. The pre '65 gooseneck or stem as it called is thicker them post '65 like GT said.


----------



## andysto73 (Sep 19, 2021)

Ok thanks for the info guys appreciate it. Guess I'll just have to pick one up and go from there.


----------



## Schwinny (Sep 20, 2021)

I've played with three different kinds of aftermarket springers this past year, all were 22mm i.d.
If you find a post 66' Schwinn Springer it will be 21mm i.d. but other than that I'll almost bet they will all be 22.2 for the stem.
The issue will be steer tube length. You can get one with a longer tube and just cut it down to your size if it has enough thread. if not, get a die and thread it some more.
Cant forget to leave enough length up top for the spring plate etc.


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Sep 20, 2021)

andysto73 said:


> Ok thanks for the info guys appreciate it. Guess I'll just have to pick one up and go from there.



Do not buy a cheap thread cutting die from ebay they are incorrect size cuts too much.


----------



## Schwinny (Sep 20, 2021)

coasterbrakejunkie1969 said:


> Do not buy a cheap thread cutting die from ebay they are incorrect size cuts too much.



True, the Chinese ones are suspect and cut too deep.
If you are going that route, search out a used die set or individual die made by an American company long ago or go with one offered by a bike tool company like Park.
It's also a two person operation. One to hold the die and one to spin the bench.... 
Actually it _is_ handy to have someone slowly drip/ pour oil over the item to be threaded as it is being done.

When I was young, I worked for a plumbing supply house in Tampa as stock guy, delivery guy and anything else that needed to be done. These were the days of cast iron plumbing so I spent a significant amount of time cutting and threading pipe nipples of all sizes. Those machines are brutes and there is a separate sump and pump for cutting oil that is constantly being poured over the cutting surface.
No oil or skimp on the oil, and the threads will be pulled off and chattered = ruined


----------

